# A1 level english test



## jessie1978 (Jan 25, 2011)

hi my cousin is going to sponsor her husband under dependant visa , she just want to ask what A1 level of english test is available in the philippines that her husband could take as one of the requirements for issuing visa ..thanks


----------



## ladyliberty (Oct 6, 2010)

This should help: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...tners-other-family/english-tests-partners.pdf

Note that it says that eventhough the addresses of the test centres show a UK address, all approved test providers are able to offer testing in a number of countries.


----------

